# what breed is my cat?



## chantellet (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everyone! I adopted my cat a couple of months ago, they said that she was a persian, I just wanted to know everyone's opinion on that? Thanks! 
I went on one site and a lot of people were saying she's a domestic long hair, but I'm not too sure about that. I obviously don't care which breed she is, I'd just like to know


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

she's a smoosh nosed cutie patootie. I think she is adorable!!!! I LOVE that little face! :luv

Seriously, I coudln't tell you what she is except a sweetheart!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

She does look like a Persian to me with the smooshed in face. She's cute whatever she is!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

With that smooshed in, grumpy (but adorable) looking face, she definitely has Persian in her lines! She may be a Persian, DLH mix. Either way, what a cutie!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cat face said:


> she's a smoosh nosed cutie patootie. I think she is adorable!!!! I LOVE that little face! :luv
> 
> Seriously, I coudln't tell you what she is except a sweetheart!


 
*DITTOS!!! *So cute. Yes, she probably has some Persian in her. Get ready for snoring! It's just SO cute when they do that! Congratulations, you've got a real cutie.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Awww, definitely some persian in there! I adore black smushie faced kitties! Super super cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Veeery cute.....I say a DLH/Persian mix.....his coat isn't as full or long as a Persian, but if looks like her adult coat may not be in fully yet.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The breed of your cat is:
"CaticaCuteness"!!!


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Probably a persian mix. I have two Persians and she has a mushed in face like them but her coat is not as thick or bushy. Doesn't matter either way though that she is a mix, she's adorable!


----------

